# gyásznép



## franknagy

Szerintem a *"gyásznép" *szó nem létezik.


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem igen. Az egyik internetes oldalon még azt is megadják, hogy egy 1862-es szótárunk is említi.


----------



## AndrasBP

Frank, esetleg megosztanád velünk, hogy hol találkoztál ezzel a nemlétező szóval? A kontextus mindig fontos a fórumon.
Amúgy egyetértek Zsannával.  Egy Google-keresés után az is kiderül, hogy "Lökött gyásznép"-re fordítottak egy filmcímet is.


----------



## franknagy

Ebben a könyvben: 
F. Scott Fitzgerald
A nagy Gatsby.


----------



## AndrasBP

A szó mellesleg szerepel az Országh László-féle magyar-angol nagyszótárban is, amelynek létrehozásában több, mint 60 ember vett részt.
De mégis, miért érezted úgy, hogy nem létezik? A nagy Gatsby-ben találkoztál vele először?


----------



## franknagy

Igen, ott találkoztam a szóval először.


----------



## Zsanna

Ilyenkor érdemes megnézni, hogy ki fordította. Nem mintha egy jó fordító (+ jó szerkesztő + jó kiadó) ne tévedhetne, de ha egy ismeretlen, akkor azért nagyobb az esély, hogy benne van a hiba.
Úgy tudom, hogy a könyv "klasszikus" fordításában részt vett Barth István is (a másik fordító számomra ismeretlen) és ő azért garancia a jó fordításra.

@ AndrasBP: Sajnos csak azért, mert egy filmcímben szerepel, még nem garancia arra, hogy az a szó tényleg létezik is. A filmcímeket gyakran nem is a fordító határozza meg, hanem mindenféle olyan személy, akinek a marketing (stb) fontosabb, mint a magyar nyelv. Elég sok borzalmas filmcím támasztja ezt alá - nomeg a fordítók háborgása... ("Ezt a borzalmat miért kell elviselnünk?!")


----------



## franknagy

A sámán.fszek.hu szerint a fordító Bart István.


----------



## AndrasBP

@ Zsanna: Igazad van, de a fenti példa szerintem nem különösebben rossz választás, legalábbis én nem ütköztem meg a "gyásznép" szón.
Viszont úgy érzem, a filmcímek frappáns fordítása igen nehéz feladat, talán ezért is olyan sok közülük a félresikerült.


----------



## Zsanna

Egyetértünk, és sem ütköztem meg a szón, és ha ennyi (és ilyen jellegű) fellelhető helyen szerepel, akkor léteznie kell.
Egy kicsit régies (vagy tájjelegű) íze van, hiszen manapság már ha "a nép" gyülekezik valahol, akkor azt nem így mondjuk normál, köznyelvi stílusban, hanem úgy, hogy pl. "sok/rengeteg ember gyűlt össze/volt" (a temetésen, esküvőn, stb).


----------



## Sveki

franknagy said:


> Szerintem a *"gyásznép" *szó nem létezik.


gyásznép - Hungarian-English Dictionary - Glosbe


----------



## Zsanna

Angolról magyarra fordításban ezek szerint nagyon is.

Megnéztem a Magyar Nemzeti Szövegtárban (erről nem tudok linkkel szolgálni, mert regisztrálni kell hozzá) és 77 idézetet találtam. Ez nem túl sok, de voltak idézetek többek között Ágh Istvántól, Csorba Győzőtől, Esterházy Pétertől valamint újságokból, blogokból a Wikipédiából stb.


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem a _gyásznép_,  függetlenül attól, hogy mennyire használatos, formálisan (alaktanilag) egy "legitim" szó. Ha létezik _násznép, háztető, kulcslyuk,_ _gyertyaláng_, stb., miért ne létezhetne _kéménylyuk, ajtókilincs, ablakzár, zsebpiszok, _vagy éppenséggel *gyásznép *? (feltéve ha van "praktikus" és világos értelme az adott összetett szónak).

Ami esetleg probléma lehet, az a természetes/spontán jelentése ennek a szónak, vagyis hogy a _gyász _+ _nép _szavak összetétele mit is jelent? Azt, hogy "gyászoló nép (=emberek)"  vagy a "nép akit gyászolni kell", estleg valami mást ... Nem tudom.

(Ez a hozzászólásom nyilván nem válasz a feltett kérdésre, inkább keresem az okát annak, hogy mi nem stimmel ezzel a szóval. Tudniillik számomra is egy kissé "furcsa", annak ellenére, hogy érthető és természetesen hangzik ...)


----------



## Zsanna

Tényleg érthető és létező szó, de az is igaz, hogy van valami furcsa benne. 
Mondjuk nekem eszembe sem jutott volna a "nép, akit gyászolni kell" verzió, de igazából nem az értelmezésével lehet baj szerintem. 
Hogy mivel pontosan, nem tudom, de mivel franknagy érzett rá először, talán ő tud valamit mondani.


----------



## franknagy

*Ha egy szó képezhető, attól még nem használtatik.
Gyászhusz*árok vannak, de sohasem hívták a nagyurak leányainak esküvőjén díszbe öltöztetett hajdúkak *nászhuszár*oknak.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, lehet, hogy éppen ezért furcsa, de egyrészt a szó létezik "hivatalosan", másrészt pedig mennyi szóvicc keletkezett épp ezzel a technikával! 
Talán épp itt rejlik a dolog nyitja: hogy míg létrehozhatunk elég szabadon új szóösszetételeket, nem mind lesz elég hosszú életű vagy sikeres ahhoz, hogy bele is épüljön a nyelvbe.


----------

